# My friends horse has sold via HM in 6 hours...Or is it a scam?



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

I am taking the calls and e-mails for my friends horse for sale as she works full time, and has 2 kids busy life etc, anyways, we put her on the internet last night and within 6 hours I had this e-mail.... 

hello seller,
nice horse you have here,is it still on market?

cheers
Daniel


I replied...

Hi there, yes she is still for sale, please call for more details. Thanks.


Then I get this familiar e-mail...

Thanks for the email,do let me know how much you are willing to
sell her to me . I will be paying with my paypal account which is
the safest online payment mode.so please do reply me asap
with your paypal account or send me a payment request from
your paypal account so i can effect payment to you right-away.
You can easily open an account with paypal if you don't have
one at www.paypal.com.uk, its safe,simple and reliable also do
get back to me so we can arrange for pick up as i will like her to
be picked by my pick up agent due to the fact that i am out of
the country now on job duties so i will not be able to come for an
inspection, I want her for my daughter who is an experienced
rider as she wants her for a trail riding and i can assure you that
she will be well taken care of. But i need you to tell me more
about her, her present condition and reason for sale. few more
photos will be appreciated as well. Payment for the horse will be made
via paypal
Hope to hear from you soon.


Regards
Daniel


So I thought I'd make arrangements for her to be collected and replied...

Oh ok Daniel, thats fine...My paypal account is the same as my e-mail address. Just to make sure that I will be sending the right horse please confirm that it is Micha, 15.2 golden husky advery ref no  HM024A034 . So where abouts in the country will she be kept? It's just that being a stallion she doesn't like the rain obviously!! When will your delivery driver be picking him up? I do hope that he has experience with such animals. I am prepared to take £6500 ovno for it with brand new brake pads, her saddle and 9 months MOT. Trail riding would be the perfect job for Micha, she loves swimming in the sea.!!
I am selling her as I just don't have the time to do her justice, I am a happy hacker and I work full time as a zoo keeper so clearly I am very busy.
Please get back to me with an idea how what date and time I should have it ready.

Regards,

Charlotte


What do you think, reckon he'll still be interested? I hope so as it'd be amazing to just let her be carted off by some stranger to a place we don't know... RESULT!!

Do you think I'll get a reply?? haha

xx


----------



## Capriole (15 July 2010)

haha

i was thinking 'how can she not know this is a scam'

then got to your reply, pmsl!


----------



## Amymay (15 July 2010)

Scam.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (15 July 2010)

Ummmm tricky situation, it sounds slightly like a scam to me!! But i am not 100% sure. As sometimes he seems genuine them sometimes a bit odd. x


----------



## sea_view (15 July 2010)

Love ur reply awaiting next installment!


----------



## Kat (15 July 2010)

Amy May and Horsecrazy, have you actually read the whole post?????


----------



## horsecrazy25 (15 July 2010)

Katt said:



			Amy May and Horsecrazy, have you actually read the whole post?????
		
Click to expand...

Yes, why

I said i wasn't 100%!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (15 July 2010)

Hehe love it! How are these still around though?!?

Are people so stupid as to fall for it..or do they just not care about their horse at all....its all very odd to me


----------



## Dizzle (15 July 2010)

I want a golden husky horse! 

(also, loving the idea of break pads on the saddle!)


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

I think it's safe to say it is defo a scam ( plus, I don't think my friend would be too happy about her going anywhere without fully vetting the new owner ) 

Any ideas for my next e-mail much appreciated...

xx


----------



## Cavblacks (15 July 2010)

HAHA at first I was like  Whats she doing?! And then on came the lightbulb!

Brilliant reply!

Cant wait to hear what he writes back


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (15 July 2010)

Hehe, good response


----------



## MontyandZoom (15 July 2010)

I think your next email should involve transport issues. Say that you need to repair the straps on the back of your flatbed truck so that you can strap her down safely for the journey


----------



## SpruceRI (15 July 2010)

Get the money sent to PC Plod at the local Police station!


----------



## andraste (15 July 2010)

I think you should claim you are ready to make the deal without delay...*but*...you need the buyer to email pictures of himself and where the animal would live as you are not going to let your golden husky go just anywhere.

That will either stop the scammer pretty rapidly or result in them wasting their time scrambling around for fake photos during which time they can't scam anyone else.  Result either way.

Plus we'd get to laugh at the photos if they did respond


----------



## Kat (15 July 2010)

BobbyMondeo said:



			Hehe love it! How are these still around though?!?

Are people so stupid as to fall for it..or do they just not care about their horse at all....its all very odd to me
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to play the scammers at their own game. I've tried replying but never receive the money........


----------



## skychick (15 July 2010)

Lol i loved your reply.

Definately a scam....my car is for sale on autotrader online and i get one of these emails a day! the first time i was really excited, thinking i had sold it till the OH pointed out it was a scam....i was really :-( !!

Cant wait to see your next email lol!


----------



## luckilotti (15 July 2010)

I'm lovin it!

I had a friend who once got a money transfer / bankers draft (cant recall the exact info) for a landrover she was selling and they were sending it to Africa.... 
it was def a scam but she thought she would see how far it went!
she went to bank the money and... it was a fake (what a suprise) she ended up with the Police involved and TBH she got loads of hassle of the scammers and they found out somehow where she lived, phone numbers etcs  (she had the bank think sent to a different address as her own just incase - but they still traced her!)

Cant wait to see what they reply with!


----------



## bj_cardiff (15 July 2010)

lol - good one, I usually reply to those with "do you think I'm F**king stupid"


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

Next e-mail... from Paypal...

Dear Charlotte Packham:

We want to inform you that the money has been deducted from the buyer's account but will not be credited into your account until we receive the information or proof that the said amount which the buyer requested has been sent out to the bearer via  WESTERN UNION MONEY  TRANSFER. A total amount of  $7,300.00 GBP has been deducted from the buyer's account and will be credited into your account as soon as we receive the requested information above.

After we receive the payment details from you for security purpose, your account will be credited at once, Our system has witness new upgrades, Please don't be surprised if you see us requesting for strange information and forwarding you to new customer attendants, its due to the amount of fraud going on involving our name which we are trying all our best to limit and put a stop to. As soon as we receive the requested information from you, your account will be credited.  

All you have to do is go to any WESTERN UNION OUTLET closer to you with the cash as they make western union transfer, send it to the bearer on the address provided by the buyer below, after which a receipt will be issued to you at the agency, you will then email a scanned copy of the receipt to our  customer care service at details.review@accountant.com  for verification purpose so as for your account to be credited. Below is the address provided by the buyer which the money will be sent to:


Name:Neil Alfred Lawless
Address: 2050 Bridle Towne Circle#1403 
Scarborough, Ontario 
Zipe code: M1W-2V5
Country:Canada

We are assuring of you a 100% safety, and as soon as the payment details is been emailed to us, a total amount of $7,300.00 GBP will be credited into your account.

Thank You.  
PayPal® UPDATE TEAM


So I replied to him...

Hi Daniel,

I have been sent a conformation e-mail from Paypal... I am unsure how to use it though...Please send me clear instructions via your e-mail. Also, could you please send me some photo's of your daughter riding and of the place that you will be keeping it, it's just that, I don't want to send her anywhere until I know she will be safe...
Do you have any other fish for company... What type of thing would you be feeding her?
I just ask as she is not a fan of the more traditional dishes. If you could get back to me asap I will sort the money out - I would just like to see some photo's first.

Many thanks

Eeenyd.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

Should I accept the money or is it a bit risky??
xx


----------



## GypsyGirl (15 July 2010)

Theres a lot of this about .. I emailed someone about a fresian that they were advertising and got this email reply back: 

hello thanks for the mail in regards to our horses , we have a mareand a gelding which we are giving out for free adoption. the reasonwhy i am giving them for adoption is because of the fact that werecently moved into a new apartment and the policy of the apartmentstates that pets are not allowed there that why we are giving the outfor free adoption , the horses are vet checked and the have very goodrelations with children, other horses, and pets , we are currentlylocated in isles of man so if you are able to pick up the horses thenthat will be lovely at least we will share a cup off coffee and alsoif you cannot pick the horses then we can arrange for a delivery ofthe horse to your location , if that is possible then please let meknow that i can start the delivery procedures.thanks

I was like what! :S haha you got to be careful out there! x


----------



## china (15 July 2010)

i might be worth sending a copy of this to your local horsewatch or something just incase. dont confirm the money with pay pal as im sure as soon as u accept it it might give him ownership of the horse. im not 100% sure on that.  very amusing replys!


----------



## teddyt (15 July 2010)

Do people _really_ fall for these things? Great replies from you though- loved the new brake pads and 9 months MOT!


----------



## Shutterbug (15 July 2010)

LOL these things crack me up - cant believe anyone falls for them at all.  I thihnk your replies are excellent 

Do keep us updated


----------



## ischa (15 July 2010)

please do not fall for it ,its a scam i had the same email but asking me for my bank details 
every time i asked a question , he would not answer the question he use to divert to another . in the lines of please send me your bank details  

so dont give any details what so ever
and gypsy girl there is not such thing a  free friesian ,even the cheapist of friesians come with problems


----------



## horses13 (15 July 2010)

The police would actually be interested.
 These scammers normally live in this country and can be traced. The more info the police get the more they can crack down on this type of thing.
 I love your replies. I wonder if the person reads them.
I was not so funny when i replied to some. I eventually gave up selling anything on the internet.


----------



## hatters (15 July 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Should I accept the money or is it a bit risky??
xx
		
Click to expand...

The email from "paypal" is fake, there is no money waiting unfortunately!  He is hoping you make the western union transfer, so he gets your money instead!  I would string him along a bit more though..... just don't give any personal details away as they can get nasty!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

The address where the money will be sent to again is as follows:

Name: Neil Alfred Lawless
Address: 2050 Bridle Towne Circle#1403
Scarborough, Ontario
Zipe code: M1W-2V5
Country:Canada

thanks and i hope to hear from you soon.

Daniel


My reply...This is a good one!! haha

Ok, is it not possible to give the driver the cash? I will wire it if you prefer, It may just be easier if I draw out the cash... Also, are the pictures on the way? Micha has this morning developed strangles so that is a HUGE bonus for you, I should really be putting her price up but as you have allready wired the money I'll still accept the £6500. I shall wait to recieve the photos of your son and your property until I confirm the money...
Thanks again.
x


----------



## michelleice (15 July 2010)

the address he has given you is a real one look on google maps at post code and address!


----------



## horses13 (15 July 2010)

Just another thought. I do not wish to put a dampner on things as i think you are handling it in a fun way but a friend was in a similar situation. The scammers got her ophonenumber andcalled threatening her. There was also two drive by shootings into the car park of her house. The police got involved and it was Nigerians living close by. They scarpered just a head of the police but moved only a few towns away. The police did recover a couple of computers used for the scams.


----------



## michelleice (15 July 2010)

2050 bridle towne circle is here <http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=2050+Bridle+Towne+Circle&sll=43.798188,-79.313285&sspn=0.009866,0.027788&ie=UTF8&ll=43.798707,-79.312856&spn=0,0.013894&z=17&layer=c&cbll=43.7986,-79.312793&panoid=96YbwH0PFZPrVEIllA3U4g&cbp=12,130.49,,0,13.66>


----------



## hatters (15 July 2010)

Lots of information here about scamming the scammers - www.419eater.com


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

horses13 said:



			Just another thought. I do not wish to put a dampner on things as i think you are handling it in a fun way but a friend was in a similar situation. The scammers got her ophonenumber andcalled threatening her. There was also two drive by shootings into the car park of her house. The police got involved and it was Nigerians living close by. They scarpered just a head of the police but moved only a few towns away. The police did recover a couple of computers used for the scams.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god...I'll forward the details to the police now...How do I find an e-mail address for my local poice??

xx


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

I have just contacted Becksh1's would be scammer, I meant to do this last week and your post has just reminded me

Email I sent:  (From a specific yahoo email btw  DO NOT SEND EMAILS TO THESE PEOPLE FROM YOUR REAL EMAIL ADDY)




Curabian Stallion for sale
From:	
Finge Stucke <fingestucke@yahoo.com> 
Add to Contacts
To:	gp.faustman@gmail.com; gp.faustman@gmail.com 
Thank you for your enquire about Load****e my three legged curabian.

I can confirm that he is still for sale at the bargain price of £25,000, he is in very good condition considering he has lost a leg and would be an asset to any farm.

Please confirm you are still interested

Many thanks

Herr Finge Stucke


Lets see if the ******* bites


----------



## china (15 July 2010)

horses13 said:



			Just another thought. I do not wish to put a dampner on things as i think you are handling it in a fun way but a friend was in a similar situation. The scammers got her ophonenumber andcalled threatening her. There was also two drive by shootings into the car park of her house. The police got involved and it was Nigerians living close by. They scarpered just a head of the police but moved only a few towns away. The police did recover a couple of computers used for the scams.
		
Click to expand...

this is a good point. the longer you keep them talking the longer they have to get infomation about you! i would take details. print off replies etc and give them to your local police station, pay pal is secure but not in the sense that you can make up a name and address on a pay pal acount and all you need is someones card details and your laughing!


----------



## teddyt (15 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			I have just contacted Becksh1's would be scammer, I meant to do this last week and your post has just reminded me

Email I sent:  (From a specific yahoo email btw  DO NOT SEND EMAILS TO THESE PEOPLE FROM YOUR REAL EMAIL ADDY)




Curabian Stallion for sale
From:	
Finge Stucke <fingestucke@yahoo.com> 
Add to Contacts
To:	gp.faustman@gmail.com; gp.faustman@gmail.com 
Thank you for your enquire about Load****e my three legged curabian.

I can confirm that he is still for sale at the bargain price of £25,000, he is in very good condition considering he has lost a leg and would be an asset to any farm.

Please confirm you are still interested

Many thanks

Herr Finge Stucke


Lets see if the ******* bites 

Click to expand...

 so childish but soooo funny!


----------



## horses13 (15 July 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Oh god...I'll forward the details to the police now...How do I find an e-mail address for my local poice??

xx
		
Click to expand...

Please don't panic. My friends case had gone further. A cheque was recieved for many 1000's and she was asked to pay some to western union. Instead she knew the cheque was false and spoke to her bank. Her bank gave the wrong information and said the only way to move forward was to bank the cheque. She did andit came back as stolen. If my friend had not in the mean time spoke to the police she would have been in a whole load of trouble for money laundering.
She printed off all emails and had an old fashioned taped answer phone which she took to the police as evidence.
 It was sacry at the time but she laughs now.
 I just wished you to be careful. If i were you i would print the emails and take them to the police. Some police are interested and some not. My friend was lucky. Scotland yard also got involved andit was amazing what they told her was on her computer from where they were. These scammers can learn a lot.

I do find your story hilarious and do not wish to scare you. I wish i could wind them up the same.


----------



## Enfys (15 July 2010)

Did you get a reply?

I did the same for a welsh LR pony, said he was a very rare three legged son of Shergar, and they STILL wanted him!

Don't give out any personal details though.


----------



## TheEquineOak (15 July 2010)

hahahahaHAHAHAHA!! fabulous.  Please keep us updated with the replies.  And on a serious note, do let us know what the police say.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (15 July 2010)

Agree get police involved as I bet they would like to know. Don't get yourself into danger, as it would not be wroth it, but your replies are hilarious. I esp like the one about strangles!!   . keep us informed please!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (15 July 2010)

Excellent wind up emails to the scammers well done you. I usually just reply telling them to f**k off !!

Bless, I can't believe that some of the posters on here haven't really 'got it' that it's just a big tongue in cheek joke???  

Guess thats how scammers find their victims !!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

Had 2 more e-mails this afternoon... 

Have forwarded all messages to police so they'll prob have a right laugh ( I bet they think I actually fell for it )

Anyways heres what I have recieved this afternoon.....

hello thanks for the mail,the money you are to send will be sent to
Canada and the horse will be living over there, but do not bother
yourself as my agent will be coming for the pick up once the money has
been sent and i have already sent a message to my vet doctor whom will
be coming with them, so all you need do now is to get the money sent
as soon as you can so that your account can be credited and pick up
can likewise take effect...get back to me asap

Then.....

and if the money has been sent please kindly email the western union
receipt to paypal for verification and then get back to me as soon as
you can.

Daniel



So he STILL hasn't answered any of my questions about photo's etc...And he wasn't even that pleased that the horse had strangles FGS...Very rude man.
I willl prob not reply again now - Have run out of ideas.

xx


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

So he STILL hasn't answered any of my questions about photo's etc...And he wasn't even that pleased that the horse had strangles FGS...Very rude man.
I willl prob not reply again now - Have run out of ideas. 




			Oh I have lots of ideas 




 it is ages since I have played with these people, I do hope that mine replies 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

Herr Finge Stucke could always take over the emails as your concerned trainer checking up on where the horse is to go




 t


----------



## Spudlet (15 July 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			So he STILL hasn't answered any of my questions about photo's etc...And he wasn't even that pleased that the horse had strangles FGS...Very rude man.
I willl prob not reply again now - Have run out of ideas.

xx
		
Click to expand...

Well really. How very rude of him not to at least thank you for that added extra, that you weren't even going to charge him for. Some people


----------



## Chestnuttymare (15 July 2010)

Brilliant replies lol. In the original ad on HM, is there a phone no or is it just an e-mail?


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 July 2010)

Brilliant replies.lol Its deffinatly a scam. I would NOT reply anymore unless you tell him the horse died of strangles and you will send him the body.That would get rid of the ******


----------



## Renvers (15 July 2010)

Your emails are great, friends have recieved similar for horses for sale, particularly the give the money to the lorry driver on pick up.

Do let us know what the police do/suggest


----------



## Spudlet (15 July 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Brilliant replies.lol Its deffinatly a scam. I would NOT reply anymore unless you tell him the horse died of strangles and you will send him the body.That would get rid of the ******
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh I like that plan! 
	
	
		
		
	


	










  poor golden husky ponywonyonylonyfonywoowoowoo


----------



## thatsmygirl (15 July 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Brilliant replies.lol Its deffinatly a scam. I would NOT reply anymore unless you tell him the horse died of strangles and you will send him the body.That would get rid of the ******
		
Click to expand...

I LOVE THIS ONE!!!! Well funny. 
But on a serious note people do fall for these scams and my mate neally went with one until I told her it was a total scan.


----------



## YourStar (15 July 2010)

HA HA HA! 
Very funny reply! They sound like the kind of template emails you get sent by bogus buyers and sellers all the time! I recently enquired about an Audi TT car for £3000, very low milage and an 07 plate! Crazy, the same thing on Auto Trader would set you back over 10k! Out of intrest I enquired and got an email in very bad english asking me to transfer £500 into someones bank account so they could ship the car to my address, where I could then try the car and send it back.. free of charge (YEH RIGHT!) if I didn't like it after a week ! haha  

xx


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			Brilliant replies lol. In the original ad on HM, is there a phone no or is it just an e-mail?
		
Click to expand...

I hope there is a phone no...Not sure - Haven't double checked...But I'm sure they won't bother to call me, and if they do they'll only get a voicemail as the signal here is shocking.

Police have e-mailed me back, and said that as they have not managed to actually get any money out of me it is not a crime!!! Even though they have been sending me e-mails claiming to be from paypal??? Anyways, If anybody would like to take over the e-mailing please feel free... His e-mail address is  danielan060@gmail.com and his name appears to be Daniel Lancaster...

So who is gonna torment him now?? Please add replies from him to this thread...

xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 July 2010)

Monsters said:



			I LOVE THIS ONE!!!! Well funny. 
But on a serious note people do fall for these scams and my mate neally went with one until I told her it was a total scan.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it would make you laugh!!! lol lol


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

Me me me - email already sent 



Sales of clients strangulated horse
From:	
Finge Stucke <fingestucke@yahoo.com> 
Add to Contacts
To:	danielan060@gmail.com 
Dear Sir

I am the esteemed and very very important trainer of the strangulated horse you are currently offering to buy.

I have a few questions.

Please tell me exactly where this horse is going to be kept.  I require a detailed photograph of his hutch

Please confirm that you are of a sufficient level of riding (particularly if you can perform dussage) and provide a photograph of you performing the said dussage movements.

Please also provide details of the diet you will feed this horse on and confirm that you will not feed him bakened beans, he simply must never be given bakened beans, his preferred diet is cannelloni.

I have received authorisation for you to send the money to me at the following address:

Herr Finge Stucke
Ellyturd Farm Fertiliser Plant
Wherethefarewe Road
Ellifino
South Wales

Alternatively, you can forward a bankers order straight to my bank

Grabbit & Run
110 Cluckandsqueak Road
Iweetoomuch
South Wales

I look forward to hearing from you


Maestro Herr Finge Stuck, M.B.E,  F.O.R.D. V.W


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 July 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Police have e-mailed me back, and said that as they have not managed to actually get any money out of me it is not a crime!!! Even though they have been sending me e-mails claiming to be from paypal??? 


xxx
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it would be worth letting PayPal know.  I'm sure if they let the fraud squad (or whatever it's called these days) know it WOULD be taken seriously.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (15 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Me me me - email already sent 



Sales of clients strangulated horse
From:	
Finge Stucke <fingestucke@yahoo.com> 
Add to Contacts
To:	danielan060@gmail.com 
Dear Sir

I am the esteemed and very very important trainer of the strangulated horse you are currently offering to buy.

I have a few questions.

Please tell me exactly where this horse is going to be kept.  I require a detailed photograph of his hutch

Please confirm that you are of a sufficient level of riding (particularly if you can perform dussage) and provide a photograph of you performing the said dussage movements.

Please also provide details of the diet you will feed this horse on and confirm that you will not feed him bakened beans, he simply must never be given bakened beans, his preferred diet is cannelloni.

I have received authorisation for you to send the money to me at the following address:

Herr Finge Stucke
Ellyturd Farm Fertiliser Plant
Wherethefarewe Road
Ellifino
South Wales

Alternatively, you can forward a bankers order straight to my bank

Grabbit & Run
110 Cluckandsqueak Road
Iweetoomuch
South Wales

I look forward to hearing from you


Maestro Herr Finge Stuck, M.B.E,  F.O.R.D. V.W
		
Click to expand...


CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving the address's

xx


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

Lets see if he bites - I will get more and more outrageous in my demands - I am a Maestro after all


----------



## Kellys Heroes (15 July 2010)

Me and my dad are sat here actually laughing at this thread, thank you for posting it!! 
I can't believe they're still carrying it on, its fairly obvious he's not getting away with it!! 
But, still, a good laugh for us HHO-ers eh!? 
And Sirena...I love the F.O.R.D V.W!!!


----------



## SirenaXVI (15 July 2010)

KellysHeroes said:



			Me and my dad are sat here actually laughing at this thread, thank you for posting it!! 
I can't believe they're still carrying it on, its fairly obvious he's not getting away with it!! 
But, still, a good laugh for us HHO-ers eh!? 
And Sirena...I love the F.O.R.D V.W!!! 

Click to expand...

Stands for Founder of Ridden Dussage, Volte Whirl

Ellyturd is a Fertilizer Company based on Elephant Dung, very shortly I am going to offer him a Dussage Elephant (capable of one time changes) but he will not be allowed to purchase said elephant without photographic proof that he can ride an elephant in changes 

Should be interesting!


----------



## GrumpyHero (15 July 2010)

ahh this thread has given me a good giggle! 
nearly in tears reading some of the replies .. particularly like Sirena's email!!! 
bakened beans hahahahah! classic - well done on these brilliant replied


----------



## Kellys Heroes (15 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Stands for Founder of Ridden Dussage, Volte Whirl

Ellyturd is a Fertilizer Company based on Elephant Dung, very shortly I am going to offer him a Dussage Elephant (capable of one time changes) but he will not be allowed to purchase said elephant without photographic proof that he can ride an elephant in changes 

Should be interesting!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes, only the most elite riders can get the most out of a Dussage Elephant, they are very complex animals! Most could only hope to perform a time change with one of those beauties! 

Haha! We did a similiar thing with one of our friends - half of us are horsey and half aren't so of course it becomes a bit of a joke and soon the non horsey half were coming out with "I might go to the Puissance this year, just for a laugh like, that wall is nothing to Neville" and "I must go to bed now I have yards tomorrow" but I remember one of our friends saying "I bought a new horse yesterday, he cost me £13000 and he's a new rare breed" "Oh yeah what is he?" "A crocodile have you ever heard of that? He's lower than most horses to the ground but the guy said he could jump and run like a horse, he's got a special saddle" "oh right, thats cool you'll have to come hacking with us" "yeah..do you think crocodiles can eat hay?? or will he get colic??"
xD


----------



## michelleice (15 July 2010)

regarding the paypal if u forward the email to spoof@paypal.com they will take action for you


----------



## blitznbobs (15 July 2010)

Not read the lot but just wanted to say your reply had me and my very non horsy hubby P155ing ourselves.

Blitz


----------



## rebchico (15 July 2010)

Would just like to say that Micha is a beautiful horse - looked up her ad from the reference  - and I hope she finds a good, genuine home!
In the mean time, this is very entertaining 
xxx


----------



## Queenbee87 (15 July 2010)

horses13 said:



			Please don't panic. My friends case had gone further. A cheque was recieved for many 1000's and she was asked to pay some to western union. Instead she knew the cheque was false and spoke to her bank. Her bank gave the wrong information and said the only way to move forward was to bank the cheque. *She did andit came back as stolen. If my friend had not in the mean time spoke to the police she would have been in a whole load of trouble for money laundering*..
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely loving the replies 

On a serious note, where money laundering is suspected make sure you don't alert the other party that you are suspicious of this or are speaking to the police as this is an offence known as "tipping off" and can result in a prison sentence and/or a fine! (We get this drummed into us in work so thought I'd share the joy with everyone)


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 July 2010)

Last night I recieved  another e-mail, and another again this morning.... Having my trainer badger him has obviously helped....

hello what is going on? I have not heard from you yet have you got the
money sent out yet,please get back to me asap


and 

i have attached the pictures of her,am sorry its took so long, i was
having problem with my scanner so i had to go a friends house to make
use of his scanner i hope this work and again , this is Kathy riding
when she was just 19yrs old.....please kindly help send the money asap


Cheers
Daniel


Needless to say the photo's did not work...But he is very keen!!

xx


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 July 2010)

OMG The photos did work...They're in my e-mail...how do I post them??

xxx


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			OMG The photos did work...They're in my e-mail...how do I post them??

xxx
		
Click to expand...

right click on the and save picture as to save to your files then put them in photobucket then copy and paste the img code onto here

did the police get back to you??


----------



## michelleice (16 July 2010)

uplaod them to photobucket and post the image code on here


----------



## michelleice (16 July 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			right click on the and save picture as to save to your files then put them in photobucket then copy and paste the img code onto here

did the police get back to you??
		
Click to expand...

miss_buffay you type fast!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 July 2010)

What do you rekon...a google seach - girl on horse??

xx

P.s. Police just said because he hasn't got any money out of me it isn't a crime and they arn't interested...Will forward all to pay pal when I get a mo though...

xx


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

yeah i would google search! they almost look abit profesional.


----------



## michelleice (16 July 2010)

DO NOT type girl on horse in google under 18's


----------



## andraste (16 July 2010)

Yay it worked!  He sent pictures!

Imagine how much of his time this is wasting - and all he wanted to do was innocently scam a teeny tiny bit of money 

I'd like to think if everyone replied to scam emails like this then the fecking things would stop.


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

michelleice said:



			miss_buffay you type fast!
		
Click to expand...







 can you tell i spend most of my time on the laptop!! iv got a little 10 inch netbook, put me on a normal size laptop and its like an 80 year old trying to type!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (16 July 2010)

michelleice said:



			DO NOT type girl on horse in google under 18's
		
Click to expand...

Hehe!!


----------



## alliersv1 (16 July 2010)

michelleice said:



			DO NOT type girl on horse in google under 18's
		
Click to expand...

Eeek!!


Brilliant thread!!


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

michelleice said:



			DO NOT type girl on horse in google under 18's
		
Click to expand...


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

found it!!! link to the site
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...t+Control+Under+Saddle&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			i have attached the pictures of her,am sorry its took so long, i was
having problem with my scanner so i had to go a friends house to make
use of his scanner i hope this work and again , this is Kathy riding
when she was just 19yrs old.....please kindly help send the money asap


Cheers
Daniel


xx
		
Click to expand...

thats a lie then, he didnt scan them in!
detective miss buffay on operation scum bag!


----------



## michelleice (16 July 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			found it!!! link to the site
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...t+Control+Under+Saddle&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

Click to expand...

nicely done!


----------



## JenJ (16 July 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			found it!!! link to the site
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...t+Control+Under+Saddle&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

Click to expand...

Lol! Now you need to email hm back with that link, and tell him what a fabulous establishment he has...


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

JenJ said:



			Lol! Now you need to email hm back with that link, and tell him what s fabulous establishment he has...
		
Click to expand...

i like alot!!


----------



## michelleice (16 July 2010)

http://adoptahorse.org/sample contact.html

i would contact sitewarn them hun incase he reguarly uses there pictures


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

michelleice said:



http://adoptahorse.org/sample contact.html

i would contact sitewarn them hun incase he reguarly uses there pictures
		
Click to expand...

agree, i would just email them saying is the young lady riding the bay on the homepage called cathy. your from the uk and have been contacted by someone from such and such and they have used your pictures claiming it is his daughter riding and you think its a scam and would like confirmation. i wouldnt go into to much detail as they might think your scamming them!


----------



## Mithras (16 July 2010)

Good for you OP!  Theres loads of different variations on this theme.  When my OH sold his car on autotrader to an Eastern European living in the UK, the sale seemed to go through normally but a few days later he was inundated with phone calls complaining it had x, y and z wrong with it and that he would have to pay £1200 to the seller for repairs or he (the seller) would report him to the police.  He was getting up to 8 calls at all times of day or night, some of them threatning that since he knew where he lived, all the [people of that nationality] would also know where he lived.  After a few days he went to the police and they sorted it out and we never heard from him again.  There was absolutely NOTHING wrong with the car either and offers to give him a full refund on return of the undamaged car were ignored...


----------



## michelleice (16 July 2010)

i got this when ben was up for loan 

Hello,,
I hope you're doing pretty well. I seriously appreciate your reply and am Okay with the Horse condition and its really my desire to purchase it. I want to let you know that I will be handling the the Pick up and the Shipping of the Horse my self via my private Shipper who will be moving the Horse from your place to my place together with the Horse I bought already.

I like to let you know that I need the Horse as a matter of urgency and I will address payment through check, depending on your choice. So I would like to have your full contact information such as your Full Name, Home Address and Your Contact Number so as to send the payment out to you via Express Courier Service which will get to you in 2 days Or otherwise your Bank Information so the transfer can be made.

While I stop my mail here, I sincerely would appreciate your rapid reply, meanwhile kindly extend my regards to your family.. Thank you!

Warmest regards,
Rob......


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

creepy!!


----------



## the watcher (16 July 2010)

I wouldn't continue to engage with these people.

The police really aren't interested in following these matters up, even if you lose money in the process. There is a national agreement that in most cases of fraud the banks are the primary investigators of fraud, and the police only get involved at the request of the bank, not the account holder who is normally compensated.

The difference in advance fee scams is that when the cheque bounces the bank do not compensate you, and if you have given up your goods you end up with no goods (sometimes - actually they don't really want your horse because it can be traced and not hidden in a garage or resprayed) and no money.

The address they give is false, the name they use is false, the ID they show when they collect the payment is false, the venue they use will be a corner shop Western Union agent with no CCTV...if it is even in the UK - often it isn't

The only answer is to tell all your friends and anybody else who will listen not to respond to these emails and calls - you would be amanzed at how many are still falling for them


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

i would just email them back and saying im sorry my client has pulled out of the sale, sorry to waste your time and decline the money with pay pal.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 July 2010)

I am inclined to reply saying 'Wow what a great place you have, I'm so sorry I didn't get back to you sooner but the horse was taken ill last night and has been admitted to the vets so obviously isn't in a fit state to travel. If she recovers I will get back to you, but don't hold your back, she has got windsucking disease and it is normally quite fatal. Good luck in the search for your new horse...

Sorry again.

Charlotte

What do you think??
xx


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

yeah that would do, refer to the actual rescue place, hel know hes been rumbled then and wont bother you again i wouldnt have thought!


----------



## Cedars (16 July 2010)

Sorry, what is the scammer getting out of this? I'm confused..the horse?


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 July 2010)

Well what he's really getting is a load of bulls**t and is being led a merry dance, but he thinks that as he has sent me £800 more than the  asking price for the horse ( fake money I might add ) That I am going to forward the £800 to his ' transporter ' So that he can pick the horse up...So if I was to fall for it, he would be gaining £800 of my money, I would be £800 short and still have the horse!

xx


----------



## Cedars (16 July 2010)

Oh right, I get it. Thanks =] what a knobber!


----------



## little_critter (16 July 2010)

Not read all of the replies yet.
You could always ask if he's got the appropriate licence to drive a horse - you wouldn't want him to get booked by the police.


----------



## Renvers (16 July 2010)

You could always say  he has to send more money - you used the £800 to get the horse a visa and suitcase and a travel outfit/book for the journey/ipod all of which it needs before it will be alowed out of the country.


----------



## SirenaXVI (16 July 2010)

Herr Finge Stucke is most upset that he has not replied to my email

However, look what has just landed in my spam box:


Hello,
I work in the Audit department of a bank. A client of mine died seven years ago, Kenya plane crash and he has a total of US$27.7M left in his account. And no one knows about the funds, the strategy is to use my influence to approve the funds to you, if you are interested forward your names and cell Phone/fax, profession, age and country so I can contact you on. My client name is Dr. George Brumley, you can confirm. http://wwwsptimes.com/2003/07/21/Worldandnation/12_Americans_die_in_K.shtml 
Thank You,
Mr.M. Delikane


----------



## Penny Less (16 July 2010)

how did you find the link to the pictures Miss Marple


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Me me me - email already sent 



Sales of clients strangulated horse
From:	
Finge Stucke <fingestucke@yahoo.com> 
Add to Contacts
To:	danielan060@gmail.com 
Dear Sir

I am the esteemed and very very important trainer of the strangulated horse you are currently offering to buy.

I have a few questions.

Please tell me exactly where this horse is going to be kept.  I require a detailed photograph of his hutch

Please confirm that you are of a sufficient level of riding (particularly if you can perform dussage) and provide a photograph of you performing the said dussage movements.

Please also provide details of the diet you will feed this horse on and confirm that you will not feed him bakened beans, he simply must never be given bakened beans, his preferred diet is cannelloni.

I have received authorisation for you to send the money to me at the following address:

Herr Finge Stucke
Ellyturd Farm Fertiliser Plant
Wherethefarewe Road
Ellifino
South Wales

Alternatively, you can forward a bankers order straight to my bank

Grabbit & Run
110 Cluckandsqueak Road
Iweetoomuch
South Wales

I look forward to hearing from you


Maestro Herr Finge Stuck, M.B.E,  F.O.R.D. V.W
		
Click to expand...


Absolutly brilliant,love your addresses lmao


----------



## NeilM (16 July 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			Herr Finge Stucke is most upset that he has not replied to my email

However, look what has just landed in my spam box:


Hello,
I work in the Audit department of a bank. A client of mine died seven years ago, Kenya plane crash and he has a total of US$27.7M left in his account. And no one knows about the funds, the strategy is to use my influence to approve the funds to you, if you are interested forward your names and cell Phone/fax, profession, age and country so I can contact you on. My client name is Dr. George Brumley, you can confirm. http://wwwsptimes.com/2003/07/21/Worldandnation/12_Americans_die_in_K.shtml 
Thank You,
Mr.M. Delikane
		
Click to expand...


I got something like that the other day. Apparently I met Edward Heath at some point in my life and our meeting was so memorable that he left me $22 million.

My finger hovered over the delete button for about 0.25 of a second before I pressed it.

The sad thing is, if people didn't fall for this cr*p, the scammers wouldn't do it.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (16 July 2010)

eeeh what a commotion!! 
Fantastic though!!!
He must know by now that you're completely ripping him to shreds?!?


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 July 2010)

Loads of those scams from Africa,I delete them all the time.BEST IGNORED!!!!


----------



## china (16 July 2010)

alicemary said:



			how did you find the link to the pictures Miss Marple
		
Click to expand...

i went so save the picture to see if i could get a url off it, and as i went to save it it already had a name to save it to which i though was abit odd, so i copy and pasted that into google images and voila! 

did anyone watch panorama or a program along those lines where people on internet dating sites were being scammed, they were prety desperate people and were falling in love with poeple they had never met, and when they starting saying im in trouble i need some money or my life is in danger, they sent them money!!! one women re morgaged her house to send some stranger £40,000!!!!! she didnt see any of that again! turned out it was some one from africa sat in a broom cupboard now rolling in forty grand!!


----------



## Swift08 (16 July 2010)

Loving the replies! Just did a quick facebook search for neil (being the bored person that i am...) and there is one with the exact same name from ontario - how strange :S


----------



## abbieandfiona (16 July 2010)

Love what has been sent! They may well pick out a random name and use that persons identy to make them real.


----------



## Vickijay (16 July 2010)

Lol very funny thread! Well done to the person who found the pics online, what did you search for??


----------



## Irishlife (16 July 2010)

The Canadian address rings bells with me. I was scammed likewise but only for 150 euro (bad enough). It was a showing saddle on Ebay and after I had lost the auction received email saying original bidder dropped out (yes I know but the excitement of a vintage Swaine Adeney - you know yourself) I snapped it up and off to get my bankers draft and Western Unioned. Of course once my sensible head came back, I thought S*** did my research and yes scammed. Reported it to all authorities, lovely Canadian detective phoned me and I gave a statement to add to the many regarding this particular "ring" of scammers. Heard no more but lived in hope for a bit I might get my money back


----------



## Quadro (16 July 2010)

My mum gets loads at her work email (she is a professor at Edinburgh uni!) and she likes to spend her time fowarding them all on to each other which im sure confuses them no end!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (16 July 2010)

Quadro said:



			My mum gets loads at her work email (she is a professor at Edinburgh uni!) and she likes to spend her time fowarding them all on to each other which im sure confuses them no end!
		
Click to expand...

Fab! I might save mine up and do that


----------



## Honey08 (16 July 2010)

Much as this has been very funny, I would tell him that you have sold the horse to someone else and save yourself any future hastle...  Yoiu don't know what you may be messing with..  Report it to Paypal and the place whose picture was used perhaps?


----------



## squirrelc17 (16 July 2010)

I LOVE THIS THREAD. making me chuckle!!!!! 
love the emails sent to him.


----------



## BrynThePony (17 July 2010)

This thread is sooooo funny !!!


----------



## fabulous_fi (17 July 2010)

lmao,  love the reply.  i too want a golden husky horse and a female stallion that I could call Lady Joseph


pmsl


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 July 2010)

Id email the scumbag and say: Sorry but the said horse is no longer available,as it was pts and I have her ashes here. BOL in your search for a horsey!!!


----------



## Shysmum (17 July 2010)

Oh my life......  And there's me thinking all my spam e-mails for viagra were bad.    sm x


----------



## guido16 (17 July 2010)

Very amusing thread, Reminds me of how excited I was (as a female) to get an email telling me I could get a penis extension really cheaply.......  what a bargain!


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 July 2010)

guido16 said:



			Very amusing thread, Reminds me of how excited I was (as a female) to get an email telling me I could get a penis extension really cheaply.......  what a bargain!
		
Click to expand...

lol had those too and the viagra ones.lmao


----------



## Shysmum (17 July 2010)

I wouldn't mind, but I get about 20 a week, and I promise it's nowt to do with me. I keep emptying the spam box, and back they pop.

 My hubs gets a lot of requests for money (as he's been bequeathed loads in a will) to release bank funds from a lady in Africa. She seems very friendly, genuine and sincere - it's her late hubs inheritance you see, and he especially wanted hubs to have it. I think the going rate is £250 to release the money, and she is soooooooooo desparate for him to have it. 

sm x


----------

